# Ausgeklingelt: 9Live macht dicht



## Aka-Aka (30 Mai 2011)

http://www.stern.de/kultur/tv/schlu...-9live-stehen-die-telefone-still-1690391.html


> Umstritten war der Quizsender immer. Betrug, riefen viele Kritiker. Den Medienwächtern war 9Live stets ein Dorn im Auge. Nun hat die liebe Seele ruh: Zum 31. Mai wird auf 9Live erstmal nichts mehr live sein. ProSiebenSat.1 stellt den zuletzt ungeliebten Sender kalt. Was danach wird, ist noch offen.



Unfassbar, dass es diesen Sender in dieser Form so lange geben durfte. Staatlich legalisierter, von der Landesmedienanstalt durch konsequentes Wegschauen möglich gemachter Massenbetrug?


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ausgeklingelt: 9Live macht dicht*

Möglicherweise ist der Sender nur deswegen weg, weil die Masche ausgelutscht ist und sich nicht mehr genug Dumme gefunden haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ausgeklingelt: 9Live macht dicht*

9Live ? Wikipedia


> Grund seien nach Senderangaben Erlös-Rückgänge von 34 % im Vergleich zum Vorjahres-Quartal 2010.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ausgeklingelt: 9Live macht dicht*

Kann jemand wikipedia korrigieren? Die Erlöse sind Beute


----------

